# NETGEAR CG3000DV241 Network Access Denied



## clc0438 (Oct 14, 2015)

My downstream light on my modem is blinking, I cannot get an Internet connection. All cords are plugged in, I had Internet yesterday and out of nowhere I cannot connect. On my modem gateway my "Network Access" says denied. It seems that it is going through all the channels trying to find one to acquire a downstream channel, but it just keeps going. 

I have reset my router, I have unplugged it for 20 minutes. 

I have called my ISP and they made me go through the process of reseting/unplugging. It sounded like they had no clue on what they were doing, probably just following a book. Once they couldn't figure it out and gave up, they told me I have been "attacked" and have to pay $200 for network security. Which I know is a load of crap.

Hopefully someone can help me out because google is helping so far haha.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Call again and you will hopefully reach someone that knows what they are doing. If they can't resolve it over the phone, they should dispatch a tech.

I assume this is an ISP supplied router? Do you even have access to the setup/config of the router?

Regardless, providing service into your home to the modem (and router in the case of a combo unit) is the service you are paying them to provide. So they need to fix it, bottom line.


----------

